# Body fortress



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Body Fortress - Super Muscle & Weight Gainer

Body FortressÂ® Super Muscle & Weight Gainer with sweetener is a true champion grade formulation with more body buildingprotein, vitamins, minerals and amino acids than most other weight gain powders. For you that adds up to maximum nutritionalpower and weight gain potential. In fact you can add as much as 1 kilogram or more per week depending on how manyshakes you drink and your diet.

Body FortressÂ® Super Muscle & Weight Gainer is formulated to work as hard as you do.

It contains high quality whey protein providing excellent bioavailability, nutritionally balanced with 9 essential vitamins, 6 essential minerals, and 18 amino acids.The free and peptide bonded amino acids in this formula work synergistically with the branched chain aminos for maximumprotein absorption and usage. Natural energy packed carbohydrates are also included in Body FortressÂ® Super Muscle &Weight Gainer to provide great taste and to help you recover quickly from your workouts.

Can it be as good as it sounds to use pre and post training considering it's not really a brand name and costs Â£12.99?

__________________


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

sjharvey said:


> Body Fortress - Super Muscle & Weight Gainer
> 
> Body FortressÂ® Super Muscle & Weight Gainer with sweetener is a true champion grade formulation with more body buildingprotein, vitamins, minerals and amino acids than most other weight gain powders. For you that adds up to maximum nutritionalpower and weight gain potential. In fact you can add as much as 1 kilogram or more per week depending on how manyshakes you drink and your diet.
> 
> ...


No - its is a blend of cheap proteins and sugars - avoid IMO


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs body fortress is Holland & Barrett's own in-house brand...

I never got any results when I shopped their for about a year...This was before I got into the details of nutrition etc etc properly...I then discovered that as it was an in house brand so their is no way of knowing what is actually in the tub (unlike Reflex for example who get tested externally by a independant ISO company)..as per Marc cheap goods, for a few quid more you can do a whole lot better. :thumb


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

The Body Fortress is minging - proper rough nasty-ass B L E U R G H! I'm almost at the end of my tub (thankfully) and I wouldn't get it again. I've got some USN IGF-1 currently and that's really nice and goes thick.

Spend the extra cash, your body will love you for it.


----------



## MyHandsMakeYourFacePain (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought a many, many tubs of this stuff. It said 17g of protein per scoops so I figured i'd just be able to take two scoops to match the more expensive brands... I guess it's a case of 'you get what you pay for'?

It tastes alright imo... I'll have to mix this stuff in with my soup, icecream and the like to get rid of it quickly so I can buy something better. :L


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Tastes ok but the quality is bad.

You can get proper branded quality protein for the same price - online.

a 2lb tub they sell on their mega sale is Â£13 (just under) - when a 5lb tub of branded top american protein etc. is Â£25-35 depending on which and what is added.

Personally I like dymatize elite, optimum nutrition gold standard and also my fave (more expensive as it has added colostrum and glutamine) - Sci-Mentor Whey Excel


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i used one tub and didnt bother finishing it when i 1st started training, ent woth it mate. give marc a call and he will sort u out. they got a lad called simon working there tho avoid him im pretty sure hes trying to groom me....


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

what do you mean "trying"....you love all that attention (and the flapjacks for a favour) :laugh:

When I started out (15 years ago) Holland & Barrett where my only option and I have to say looking back I really did do things the hard way - the products where (and still are going by general consensus) a nightmare to chug back, taste awful and the quality is poor and then comes the bloated feeling...I think alot of young lads get put off training - as they go their and think god all this bodybuilding stuff tastes shit "screw this".....seriously stick to Reflex, PHD, Dymatize or CNP all good quality reputable brands tastes good, gives good results and if you work it out per serving still cheaper than food...plus if you go via Marc you will get even more discount using the forum code and any advice you need we are always here (or their (at the shop) or stalking James8!)):yes:


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Si-K said:


> what do you mean "trying"....you love all that attention (and the flapjacks for a favour) :laugh:
> 
> When I started out (15 years ago) Holland & Barrett where my only option and I have to say looking back I really did do things the hard way - the products where (and still are going by general consensus) a nightmare to chug back, taste awful and the quality is poor and then comes the bloated feeling...I think alot of young lads get put off training - as they go their and think god all this bodybuilding stuff tastes shit "screw this".....seriously stick to Reflex, PHD, Dymatize or CNP all good quality reputable brands tastes good, gives good results and if you work it out per serving still cheaper than food...plus if you go via Marc you will get even more discount using the forum code and any advice you need we are always here (or their (at the shop) or stalking James8!)):yes:


reflex is appalling, phd is over priced (like maximuscle).

CNP and dymatize are ok. I would still PERSONALLY recommend Sci-Mentor Whey Excel and Optimum Nutrition 100% gold standard though!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJon said:


> reflex is appalling, phd is over priced (like maximuscle).
> 
> CNP and dymatize are ok. I would still PERSONALLY recommend Sci-Mentor Whey Excel and *Optimum Nutrition 100%* gold standard though!


awesome stuff


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

you can't put phd and maximuscle in the same bracket (that's just wrong :laugh....

Imho Optimum Nutrition is not as hot as most people think it is - still each to their own..at the end of the day it's a trial an error thing - re everyone's personal tastes...and sorting out the real crap blends.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I like optimum nutrition its just silly expensive


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

people buy maximuscle once or twice due to the fact that its really really well marketed but people keep buying phd again and again....

i dont think maximuscle as bad a product as every one says its just over priced.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

What would you guys say is the best if its not Optimum? I will give it ago


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

my opnion re Optimum Whey was more costs rather than quality (as I think this is a premium price for that product) - as that appeared to be the previous reasons for comments and I have not seen it that cheap.

Personally, I chug back the phd or Reflex as the main stay(s) although will happily try more brands as an when we get em in - I like the taste, get results and would say they are in the "mid" range bracket - when comparing across the board ...phd is deffo the top seller in our shop at the moment then reflex - Dymatize is fairly new in the shop but is starting to catch on and I've just finished a months supply of cookies and cream and have held my results (build) and wouldn't say no to another tub :thumb

Again, just personal taste and experiences their are plenty out their for me to discover...it is amazing how brand power brain washes some people.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

agreed, I have tried a few in my time and just found Opt the best for me. Always willing to try different brands and types. I quite liked cyto muscle milk when was taking that


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

ive done a tub of dymatize elite whey and just started a second, i rate it.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Not many people try lots of brands like myself - I mean I also train with bodybuilders who live on protein shakes as well, so I have the added advantage of getting into supplement chats. Which isn't that great let's admit 

Regardless, I recommend trying sci-mentor whey excel, seriously good quality and great product all around. Obv if you read on the benefits of colostrum, whey protein and glutamine, it will make you like it even more


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

used to powerlift/strength train mate - (and weigh in at 15 stone) plus I sell the stuff for a living to bodybuilders!!! and MMA'ers and general public- I started off at aged 10 in martial arts, knocked it on the head at about 16 hit the weights around 19 knocked that on the head around 25 (as started Thai and BJJ around this time) and could'nt do both to the extreme I wanted - plus staying at 15 stone would have been a beating to knothing - as I cut down to 11 stone for Thai (small/medium structure) at 5ft 9.

Their are a million and one brands the only real advice I can truly give is in 98% of cases you will get what you pay for (i.e cheap = bad quality and your body will only absorb so much of it (so not as big a bargain as it appears)) and their are a couple of companies that go for the premium brand angle - so you pay the extra thinking you have the protein equivalent of a Harley.

We could all kill each other when it comes to taste trying to agree :laugh: - I've been in a room with 3 other blokes and 4 whey powders/brands and not one of us agreed on the same brand/powder re perception of quality v's taste v's costs - it gets emotional.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Si-K said:


> it gets emotional.


Mostly true.

But have never met anyone who has tried and doesn't like ON 100% gold haha.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

It does taste good, not as good as the Dymatize Elite whey Gourmet IMO though


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs greed - again cost to quality ratio (give me 2 mins while I do the graph version).


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

sci mentor whey excel is the best one I've tasted thus far.

I think they whack in a great deal of sugar though :/


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been taking opti all in one with a lucazade after my workouts for a few weeks now. seems ok.


----------



## Andrew4 (May 24, 2011)

Well it is a good and interesting discussion.Every post have lots of information about fitness.thanks to everyone for posting.


----------



## MyHandsMakeYourFacePain (Dec 20, 2009)

What exactly is "poor" about the quality of body fortress whey? (Its been rebranded now, forget the name) Is whey concentrate not just all whey concentrate? I buy shit loads of this stuff whenever its buy one get one free. Which is quite often.


----------

